# Sick Budgie..? :(



## tipsoul (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello all,

My first post here - although I read a lot from here.
Recently, my female budgie has had watery droppings..it happens on occasion but now its getting me really worried. 
Her dropping is greenish (light?) with liquid around it - I can tell because I put a tissue paper at the bottom of the cage to see how liquidy it was (I can post pictures if needed). Shes usually very strong, but since yesterday shes been quiet and Im getting quite worried . I will take her to the vet tomorrow - except I live in Montreal (Canada) and its quite chilly out with the snow - how do you guys suggest I bring her? I don't want her catching a cold or getting worse from cold drafts when I bring her out...Is it safe to take her?
Please let me know - also any opinion is greatly appreciated.

Thank you.

Best Regards


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Taking her in to an Avian Vet is your best course of action under the circumstances.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recover than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

In the meantime, be sure she is warm. 
You can give her a millet spray soaked in electrolyte solution -- see the link below:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Warm up your car before taking her cage out to it.
Wrap her cage in a couple of large towels or a fleece blanket to take it to the car. Keep the cage covered during transport.
You can heat some water - put it into a bottle wrapped in a small towel and place it in the bottom of her cage to help keep her warm during the trip.

I'm sending lots of healing energy, positive thoughts and prayers for your little budgie.

Please give us an update on your budgie's condition after her appointment with the Avian Vet.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to the posting side of the forum. Sorry to hear your bird may be ill. Deborah has given you the best advice, keeping warm and hydrated, and to the vet ASAP is really your best course of action. Don't act to stressed out about it around her, she will pick up on that. Keep us posted on her, prayers for her to get a proper diagnosis and correct meds if needed...:hug:


----------



## tipsoul (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you so kindly for the response, FaeryBee. I will take her to the Avian Vet tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed - been so stressed lately !!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're very welcome and Randy is correct.
Please do try to remain as calm and relaxed around your budgie as possible. 
She will pick up on your emotions so it's important you remain strong and positive for her. :hug:*


----------



## tipsoul (Dec 30, 2015)

You guys are amazing!! Thank you.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Good luck with the vet visit I hope your little friend gets well soon - you are definitely doing the right thing in taking her in it does sound like something is up. I think Debs suggestions re; transporting her there and back are really good. Please keep us posted.


----------



## tipsoul (Dec 30, 2015)

Niamhf said:


> Good luck with the vet visit I hope your little friend gets well soon - you are definitely doing the right thing in taking her in it does sound like something is up. I think Debs suggestions re; transporting her there and back are really good. Please keep us posted.


Thank you! She's still very active, eating and drinking but I know they're very good at hiding their sickness. 
I will try the electrolytes right now.


----------



## tipsoul (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi all! So I woke up today and checked on my little guys, and she is active, her poop is normal and she is chirping away . Was this normal however, that it was liquidy yesterday? Nothing changed in her diet, etc...
The only change is my mom left a few days ago for vacation and she is usually the one who always always takes care of them - she loves them like children - could it be that they just missed her? My budgie was quite quiet for the first 2 days.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, when a budgie is stressed it can definitely affect its digestive tract. 
Keep an eye on her for a day or so and if she continues to be fine then I'd say she was feeling upset and stressed that your Mom was not around.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums! 

I'm glad to hear she's looking better today  I agree with Deborah, it's very possible that if your mom had a string bond with them she could be missing her. 

However, since they hide illnesses so well, if you notice she's not as active, her poop is watery again, etc, still take her to the vet for an accurate diagnosis and peace of mind  

I hope she continues to be just fine, please keep us posted! 

If you have other questions you can't find the answers to on the forums, please do ask as we'd love to help. :wave:


----------



## tipsoul (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you kindly StarlingWings .

So I was with her all day today, checked on her and she is back to normal! Her droppings are no longer liquidy and she was very active today - drinking water, eating, playing etc...

All I can say is thank you guys! I am so happy she is back to normal, can't tell you hard it's been!


----------



## nixmerlin (Sep 21, 2014)

My birds droppings vary all the time and she seems fine (if a little crazy at times!) I think it depends on so many factors. Glad your little one is feeling better and is back to herself!


----------

